# Free paph pod flasking



## Tanner. C (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello all, hopefully I have this in a okay form. I would like to extend a free flasking service to anyone how has a paph pod or two to spare. The reason why is I love working in the lab (University of Wisconsin River Falls) on flasking green pods. I haven't got to work with paphs much but they are my favorite orchid and I'd love to try to get more experience flasking them. 

I have in my 4 years at the University worked with phal, den, vanda, and bulbo pods and had good success. 

Honestly there is no catch if you send me a pod! Only few things I request are 
1. You pay to ship me the pod and sending flask back.
2. Don't get mad if i mess up (I'm newer to flasking but I promise I'll do my best) 
3. No wild pods please don't want to get in trouble for anything like that. 
4. You let me keep a flask or two for my self, I promise to send the rest back to you!

Hopefully I'll get a response or two. I really do enjoy slipper orchids and flasking is a hobby of mine.

Sincerely a young (23 year old) orchid addict trying to learn more  

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi please send me a PM. I have seed and am interested...


----------



## Tanner. C (Jun 11, 2017)

Justin said:


> Hi please send me a PM. I have seed and am interested...




Hi Justin, I tried to Pm you but it says it's not allowed maybe I'm doing it wrong? Shoot me an email on my account it should go through


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 11, 2017)

I have a few pods coming and since I have a multiple pods on my Sedirea japonica and some Neofinetia falcata, I might send you one of each.
I expect them to be ready around late August into September.

I also have maturing pods of some paphs, but since you say you are not very experienced with paphs, I'm rather hesistant. No offence.

By the way, how much space can you or your lab allow?
I just want to have an idea as to how many flasks you can hold.
Not that I am a commercial grower with large demand, but just curious.


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2017)

Tanner. C said:


> Hi Justin, I tried to Pm you but it says it's not allowed maybe I'm doing it wrong? Shoot me an email on my account it should go through



Thanks i got the PM. Will email you soon.


----------



## Tanner. C (Jun 11, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I have a few pods coming and since I have a multiple pods on my Sedirea japonica and some Neofinetia falcata, I might send you one of each.
> I expect them to be ready around late August into September.
> 
> I also have maturing pods of some paphs, but since you say you are not very experienced with paphs, I'm rather hesistant. No offence.
> ...





I have a far amount of space so I can do a few. I think a normal pod produced anywhere from 5-20 flask with 25+ seedlings in them. 

I have had some pratice with paphs now. Neo I gave never tried but I'm guessing flasking culture would be similar to vandas. 

Thank you for the kind offers


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you for the answer.
I'll get in touch when they are nearing the harvest.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 12, 2017)

I wish I had a pod to send you. Your enthusiasm is so refreshing!
What are you studying at the university?


----------



## Tanner. C (Jun 12, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> I wish I had a pod to send you. Your enthusiasm is so refreshing!
> What are you studying at the university?





I actually just graduated with my BS in horticulture and minor in agriculture business. I'd like to work for the University of Minnesota for the orchid research and maybe get my masters some day


----------

